#  > General Zone >  > Forums development >  >  >  Do you need reupload of a file which has a dead file

## pauldavid

Hi,
We all need files from dead links.  Those helpful people sometimes don't observe that their links are dead.


So I suggest to set a notification beside the name of thread like "Reuploaded Thanks to James" or "reupload needed". What do you think about such a very crucial and simple aid tool. I hope the admin will consider this.See More: Do you need reupload of a file which has a dead file

----------

